# Shimano Customer Service



## Bryan_VA (Feb 8, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I sent two reels in to Shimano for repair. My Calcutta 251 and a Corsair 401 that I use for headboat fishing. These things were messed up, especially the Corsair. I was just gonna order some parts and fix em myself but they needed a ton of cleaning and a bunch of new parts so I decided to send them in to Shimano. 

Well yesterday I get home and there's a package on the doorstep, and I'm like WTF? The package says Shimano but it's supposed to take a month or more to get a reel fixed when you send it in. So then I'm thinking they probably sent back my Corsair because it's so messed up that they couldn't fix it, plus that reel has been out of production for a few years.

So I open up the package to find a brand new, in the box Corvalus 401! This is the upgraded version of the Corsair. So then I'm thinking ok I wonder what this cost me, so I check the repair invoice. Nothing! Absolutely free of charge, they even paid for shipping! I didn't even send in a receipt with my repair request! The base price for general reel cleaning and maintenance is $20, then more if you need parts. I was expecting to pay a minimum of $30 PLUS shipping to have my old Corsair repaired. Instead I get a brand new reel for nothing! 

Should get my repaired Calcutta back before long. I will continue to be a Shimano customer for life.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had the same experience with Shimano every time I send them something. I sent in several 4500A Baitrunners two years ago and they sent me back the new 4500B models. Also, they have sent me free drag systems, extra spools and such. They are always very knowledgeable on the phone and really try to help.


Diawa on the other hand has been a nightmare. I have a big old Diawa spinning reel I use for inshore stuff - contacted them like 10 times, they woudl have a different person call em back each time (if at all) and they each seemed to know less and less about fishing gear. One representative did not know what a spinning reel was!


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2008)

Shimano rules!

I emailed them for decals and they sent me a boat load for no charge. I ordered parts one time....again no charge.


But I have to say The same for Daiwa also.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 8, 2008)

I knew Shimano had a reputation for good customer service, but they really seem to go out of their way. Sounds like you guys have experienced this already. 

Coincidentally I also cashed my rebate check yesterday for the Curado I bought in late December. Might have to pick up another reel before the rebate deal ends.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow,
That's great!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice score man!! i dont but shamino but reading this makes me more inclined to buy from them on my next purchase.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 8, 2008)

Man after reading this i think im a stop buyin daiwa and switch over to shimano. How could you work for a fishing company and not know what a spinning reel is.


----------



## redbug (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a few shimano reels that need repaired and a few that need cleaned maybe i should send them in.

on a side note ...
Chuck Norris knows what a spinning reel is :lol: 

Wayne


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 8, 2008)

ill have to stick up for daiwas customer service. i purchased a japanese market certate 2500r spinning reel, and when i got it, there wa s ahint of play in the handle. i contacted daiwa usa, they said send it, and two weeks later i got it back, good as new. 

if my shimano conquest ever needs repairs, im happy to hear that i'll get good service.

the one company that ive heard that has poor customer service is us reel. i had a friend bend a handle/crunch up a spinning reel a bit after a little mishap on slippery rocks while wading (coughjakecough). he called them to find repair parts/warranty and to this day as far as i know he hasnt heard back from them or anything. also, considering their hyped up longcasting abilities, it didnt cast very much further than my td sol.


----------



## little anth (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a few reels i am thinging or getting fixed also now. i was gunna try to fix em my self but ill prob break them


----------



## catboat (Mar 25, 2008)

I had a Shimano that was 10 years old. they sent me a new one free of charge. Cant beat that kind of service


----------



## Defiant (Apr 22, 2008)

I have had great service from Shimano also had 4 corsair's go bad (anti reverse bearing) 3 400's and a 300 sent them in and got back 4 new Corvalus's all 400's cant beat that also they have sent me free parts a few time's also .


----------

